# Zucchini Bread



## carole17 (Aug 4, 2007)

My z. bread has been sinking in the middle. Didn't used to have that problem. Thought maybe b. powder was old? No. Didn't bake long enough? No. Oven not hot enough (325). Turned to 350, still fell.
Help!!! What is my problem?


----------



## llvllagical_llkook (Aug 9, 2007)

Usually I heat oven to 450F and bake it for 10 mins then kick it down to 400ishF for about an hour. 

If that doesn't work, try this: make Naan, let it cool. Then make some vinagrette to marinate the zucchini in for about45 mins then toss it on the BBQ once it reaches about 250F or 300F for 3 minutes then flip and 2 or so on the other. Then I grill the Naan just so it gets heated up and has some grill marks. Not real zucchini bread I know but it's a substitute.


----------



## PA Baker (Aug 9, 2007)

Carole, could you post your recipe?  That might give us something to go on to help you figure out your problem.


----------



## carole17 (Aug 9, 2007)

will do.  tonight.   have to go to work now.  i've used this recipe for years and haven't had this problem.  later


----------



## JMediger (Aug 9, 2007)

Your zucchini may have added to much water/liquid to your recipe ... was it an especially large zucchini?  

If I'm using larger zucchini, I'll either drain it off a bit before mixing in or add a touch more flour to the mix.

Just a thought!


----------



## PA Baker (Aug 9, 2007)

Good thought, JMediger.  I've seen some recipes that call for 1 zucchini so I can imagine that happening.  The one I always use calls for a measured cup, excess liquid gently squeezed out.


----------

